
There’s more to life than being a f***ing entrepreneur - hbhakhra
https://medium.com/hi-my-name-is-jon/theres-more-to-life-than-being-a-fucking-entrepreneur-332bce126731
======
hbhakhra
I can relate to this. I have a great job in terms of work life balance and
life outside of work but it isn't the best job in terms of meaningful or
challenging work. I sometimes feel like I need to quit my job and pursue "a
real career" and other times I love my job and want nothing to do with a
startup.

